

Live code reloading for Golang web projects on Makefile in 19 lines of code - olebedev
https://medium.com/@olebedev/live-code-reloading-for-golang-web-projects-in-19-lines-8b2e8777b1ea

======
olebedev
In this article I would like to show how you can organize your golang web
project with live code reloading. It scheme can be easily extended and will
allowed to write couple of line in bash to get what you want.

